# Vanilla Cow Ears



## wildaboutmickey (Oct 17, 2005)

Anyone know where I can purchase vanilla cow ears? The online sites that I have found seem to be out of stock, for many months.







I'm in Massachusetts - New Hampshire area, if anyone know of any local stores.

Thanks,
Michelle & Beamer


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I've never heard of vanilla cow ears. Now I'm going to have to go look them up on the internet...


----------



## barbsmalts (Jul 5, 2006)

> Anyone know where I can purchase vanilla cow ears? The online sites that I have found seem to be out of stock, for many months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Michelle. I'm in the same boat as you ... endlessly looking for the vanilla cow ears. I called three places and they are all out. I was told they all get them from the same supplier and they are in great demand. I just gave the pups the last of the lot I had. I think all we can do is wait and keep checking.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Never heard of them either....


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi I did a google search and found them in stock at http://www.kninekountry.com/Merchant2/merc...tegory_Code=COW


----------



## barbsmalts (Jul 5, 2006)

> Hi I did a google search and found them in stock at http://www.kninekountry.com/Merchant2/merc...tegory_Code=COW[/B]


Hi Cindy. I called them last week and, although their site says they have them, they are out of stock. They told me to call them again in a few weeks and check. That is one of the three on-line places that I found carries them. Also, there was a lady on Ebay that sold them, but she is out too.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Cindy. I called them last week and, although their site says they have them, they are out of stock. They told me to call them again in a few weeks and check. That is one of the three on-line places that I found carries them. Also, there was a lady on Ebay that sold them, but she is out too.</span>








[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I wonder who the manufacturer is and what the problem is! Amazing how a treat can be so popular.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Anyone know where I can purchase vanilla cow ears? The online sites that I have found seem to be out of stock, for many months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you tried these before? I've never heard of them and since they seem to be so popular I'd like to try them. I bought pig ears once...oh man, greasy and stinky...ewwww! Never again.


----------



## barbsmalts (Jul 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=222938
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Susan, I cannot believe they never sent you yours. I wonder what happened. Did you ever call them? I guess that means that when they finally get some in they still have back orders to fill. **sigh**</span>


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Susan, I cannot believe they never sent you yours. I wonder what happened. Did you ever call them? I guess that means that when they finally get some in they still have back orders to fill. **sigh**</span> [/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Well if that's the case I guess I better get in line with all the other back orders. Anything that makes the whole room smell good plus nice breath and healthy too...is a must have!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Do the cow ears look like these?


----------



## wildaboutmickey (Oct 17, 2005)

> Do the cow ears look like these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, they look exactly like that. Did you find some??? I just looked back at my records and found that I had placed my order in early April...I wonder why it's so difficult to get! Still waiting...


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

heres where you can get some:

http://www.dogbonesdirect.com/pc-13-3-vanilla-cow-ears.aspx


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks for the link. Those are great prices but they are not in stock. when they come in stock, I would be willing to buy a lot. Thank you for letting us know.

Susan & my furkidz in NJ

Vanilla Cow Ears 
*10 Pack*SKU:VanCowEars-10In Stock:*No**Price:**$7.50*
function AddToCartForm_13_32_Validator(theForm)	{	submitonce(theForm);	return (true);	}Quantity: *20 Pack*SKU:VanCowEars-20In Stock:*No**Price:**$14.00*
function AddToCartForm_13_33_Validator(theForm)	{	submitonce(theForm);	return (true);	}Quantity: 

'evie's mom' date='Jul 17 2006, 06:56 AM' post='223432'] heres where you can get some:

http://www.dogbonesdirect.com/pc-13-3-vanilla-cow-ears.aspx


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

i didn't realize they were out of stock, i bought some from them just a couple weeks ago. hopefully they get some more soon as these vanilla cow ears seem sold out everywhere.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

i called everywhere to find them. It seems the problem is with Bob's Bones and treats, the maker of these cows ears... One owner of a retail store told me that with Bob's stuff, it seems like they make them in batches, and there is no guarantee if they will be back in stock...

Hopefully they will be


----------



## pegasus'mom (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi everyone
I ordered vanilla cow ears on friday at doggyville.com and I got the confirmation email that they shipped yesterday!!!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I was sooo happy to read that doggyville had them in stock - so I called to confirm.

The woman that answered the phones told me that they have cow ears. When I inquired specifically VANILLA cow ears, she replied "if we did not have them, I'll spray the plain ones with Vanilla"








Is that how they are made or is this weird to you guys? I can do that myself right?


----------



## heaven'smom (Jul 7, 2006)

> I was sooo happy to read that doggyville had them in stock - so I called to confirm.
> 
> The woman that answered the phones told me that they have cow ears. When I inquired specifically VANILLA cow ears, she replied "if we did not have them, I'll spray the plain ones with Vanilla"
> 
> ...


I was just about to order some for Heaven and then read your post and realized how odd that sounded so i reconsidered. Does anyone know if that's the way it's made? I don't understand, do they dip the ear in like vanilla fudge the way you do for chocolate covered strawberries?! Is that okay for our babies?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I was just about to order some for Heaven and then read your post and realized how odd that sounded so i reconsidered. Does anyone know if that's the way it's made? I don't understand, do they dip the ear in like vanilla fudge the way you do for chocolate covered strawberries?! Is that okay for our babies?[/B]


Me too.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

> I was sooo happy to read that doggyville had them in stock - so I called to confirm.
> 
> The woman that answered the phones told me that they have cow ears. When I inquired specifically VANILLA cow ears, she replied "if we did not have them, I'll spray the plain ones with Vanilla"
> 
> ...



I have been considering getting these, but that sounds kind of strange to me. I think I may hold off on these for now.


----------

